# Flags question



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 18, 2011)

After 6 moths on military I am back  The problem is that I forgot simple things after so much time without computer! So my first question is, How can I run 
	
	



```
make config
```
 for all my installed packages?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome back!

Why would you want to run make config for every installed port?

But it can be done.  (Tested.)

```
#!/bin/sh
for pkg in `pkg_info -o -q \*`; do
  make -C "/usr/ports/$pkg" config
done
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 18, 2011)

> Why would you want to run make config for every installed port?


Because I have a trillion updates, broken packages and there is a mess! I want start by checking flags - dependencies!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2011)

If it's that messy it's usually simpler just to do a *pkg_delete -a* and start over.

Either that or you need to carefully read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2011)

portmaster(8) has a procedure for reinstalling everything.  The hard part of doing it by hand is figuring out the bare minimum of what needs to be installed without having to manually install dependencies, but portmaster --list-origins helps with that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2011)

Starting over will really save you a lot of hassle. If you want to see *make config* for each port, either force it using a portmaster flag, or simply nuke /var/db/ports/.


----------

